# smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

## donald7

I am not sure whether I should post in this forum or in the networking one

I just installed a new gentoo 2006.1 with genkernel for the kernel and KDE as the desktop environment.

I wanted to install smb4k . 

Problem is that I can mount a folder. I get the following message :

ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

Please refer to the smbmnt( :Cool:  manual page

smbmnt failed: 255

I did not find a module that I could load through modprobe and I do not remember that genkernel asked me something.

Should I compile a brand new kernel with smbfs support ? I would appreciate to have an alternative !

thanks

etienne

----------

## JumboAg

Not sure how to best do it with genkernel, but with menuconfig you can set up the appropriate features as modules and then make modules_install w/o compiling a full kernel.

in 2.6.19r5 you should be able to find what you need in File Systems -> Network File systems -> SMB file system support.

Hopefully somebody can help you out with a genkernel way.

----------

## reup

just what I needed to fix my problem,

thanks

----------

